# Corned goose breast recipe



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I saw a recipe for makeing corned goose breast on a forum but which forum escapes me. Does anyone have the recipe for the brine and how to do it. I have some snow goose breasts I want to brine.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

If you google corning recipes you will get a lot of different options. Anything that works for beef will work fine for geese. I usually do up about 10 breasts at a time and let them "corn" for 10 days. Cook up and eat what you want and then freeze the rest. Corned goose make excellent rubens.

This is one of my favorites.

http://www.bigoven.com/842-Home-Cured-Corned-Beef-recipe.html


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's teh recipe.

*Colonel's Secret Recipe (Corned Goose)

Breast Meat 1 Goose
1 cup Morton's Tender Quick
2 tablespoons Sugar
1 tablespoon Brown Sugar
2 Tablespoons Pickling Spice
3 Cloves garlic
Dash of Apple Cider Vinegar


Cover the above ingredients in water in a non-metallic container (Tupperware works great): Refrigerate for 7 days. Shake at least once per day.

After 7 days rinse meat in cold water to remove loose spices. Then put in a pot with cold water with a dash of apple cider Vinegar and add 2 tablespoons of Pickling spices. Bring to boil, cover and simmer for 3 hours. Let sit in water for 1 hour, Remove and eat.

****Note*** if using more than one goose breast, add more spices but be careful with the salt- Do not double the salt just add a little more.


Slice thin at bias.
Tastes like corned beef.*
*[/COLOR]* 
*Smoke *


----------

